# Ma got a rat!



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

AND HE IS SOOOOOO CUTE!!! And HUGE! He is a 4 month old DUMBO! And he is HUGE! THe store she got him from got him from a breeder and he was the last from him litter. HE is sooo sweet aswell, he loves to snuggle and investigate the couch. Yeah, Ill post pics later on account of having to resize and upload some.


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

I like his name  

Does Jinx have a ratfriend?


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

My rats are Duncan and Jinx. 

Templeton is my ma's Ratty.


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is LAZY Templeton pooped out from Snuggling! 










And then him when he was meeting my boys...well Duncan.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, I like his color. He is such a cutie!


----------

